# Trying to reach as many vets as possible



## bobbrown0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

If you are or you know a veteran who suffers from PTSD, adjusting to civilian life or is just lonely please look up Irreverent Warriors on Facebook. It's an organization created by vets, for vets that offers something other groups can not. It provides that community that is lost once a person leaves active duty. Hikes and events are put together to bring awareness to the veteran suicide issue, and to bring veterans together to bond, laugh, and heal. We are not looking for money, we aim to create an environment for veterans to meet and be themselves. It lets veterans make new friends and get new phone numbers so they can reach out to someone when they are in need since the VA hotline will likely go to voicemail. There is a hike in May spread the word come on out and let us not lose any more heroes to their own hands. All branches, specialties, ages, and genders are welcome. PM me if you or someone you know is in a dark place and needs some help. I have started answering my phone day or night we are committed to help one another.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Funny cartoon symbol. Sounds like a good deal. I'm not a combat vet but 20 years in. I'll check it out.


----------



## bobbrown0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yea the guy who started a Marine infantry officer from my unit got it going. Combat no combat it don't matter we are a family come on out please it will fill that void. We have a lot of older vets showing up and we love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhudson (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm in. What all do y'all have going on this fall and winter? I don't use facebook, but I'd like to hear more. Do y'all ever have any hunting or fishing trips?


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

It's been a while. How are things coming along?


----------

